
A Signal Double-Ratchet Implementation in Common Lisp - lisper
https://github.com/rongarret/tweetnacl/blob/master/ratchet.lisp
======
metafex
The code really is an enjoyable read from start to finish. I'll have to play
around with it for a bit, crypto code that is this straight forward to
understand is simply rare.

~~~
lisper
Thank you for the kind words!

